# Whitsun maybe ?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just testing the ground to see if there would be any interest for a rally here date roughly 27th May to 1st June
http://www.droveleacaravans.co.uk/

Bad points

There are no toilets or showers on site and you do have to take your own rubbish off site to dispose of it. Dogs have to be exersized off site.
Busy road with no path and tight turning getting into site.

Good points

If you want electric it is metered usually £5 last for a week if careful
Price for pitch would be in the region of £7.
Pub five min walk from site which does meals although you do have to walk on
the road to get to it, no path.
Tichfield Abbey next door also a Garden Center where you can eat again walk down the road no path.
If you have dogs a walk to the garden center go up the hill at side of garden center and there are fields where dogs can have a good run.
A walk into the village of Titchfield is about 20 mins from the site depending on how fast you walk where you have several pubs a chinese take away and 2 general stores, bus stop that will take you to Lee on the Solent, Gosport & I think Southampton.

So would any of you be interested please post on here if you are and I will see if it could be arranged

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are planning a meet over (quote) Whitsun weekend on those dates then people may well arrive two weeks early.

Please do not confuse Whitsun with the late spring bank holiday.

Whit Monday used to be a bank holiday in the United Kingdom. 
However, the Banking and Financial Dealings Act 1971, moved this bank holiday to the last Monday in May, following a trial period of this arrangement from 1965 to 1970. 
Whit Monday follows from Whit Sunday, also known as Whitsunday or Pentecost.
In 2016 this is the 15th May.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> If you are planning a meet over (quote) Whitsun weekend on those dates then people may well arrive two weeks early.
> 
> Please do not confuse Whitsun with the late spring bank holiday.
> 
> ...


Well according to my calender Whitsun which is classed as Spring Bank Holiday now, is the dates I have listed.

Anyway not bothering with it now as no interest for it has been shown.:frown2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry that there is no interest.

However - I stand by my comment: Whitsun is a Christian Feast and any calendar that refers to Whitsun as the Spring Bank Holiday is totally incorrect.

It is a similar story with "Advent" Calendars which all seem to start on December 1st every year.

Advent starts on the 4th Sunday before Christmas - which ranges from the 30th November to 4th December.

Another error is to call the day between Good Friday and Easter Sunday "Easter Saturday".

It isn't! The correct name is Holy Saturday. Easter Saturday is the end of Easter Week. 

The UK is still nominally a Christian land but the significance of the Christian feasts is being lost to secularism.

As a Christian I can fully accept that - as long as those who are not of that faith adopt secular names for the holidays & etc.

Sorry to rant off topic.


----------

